# 2010



## catfishh (Feb 20, 2011)

2010 grape ape harvested 10/15/2010


----------



## catfishh (Feb 20, 2011)

2010 headband


----------



## catfishh (Feb 20, 2011)

2010 orange crush


----------



## catfishh (Feb 20, 2011)

7lbs. not bad for clones that would'nt fit in my indoor, so i put them outside in the middle of june?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 20, 2011)

nice catfishh


----------



## nova564t (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like you got all your ducks in a row!


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2011)

Alrighty then....nice


----------

